# Mikro lässt sich nicht lauter machen...



## psYkenNy (27. März 2005)

Moin,Ich hab mein PC vor kurzem platt gemacht und nu kann ich ich keine erweiterten Eigenschaften wählen und somit keinen 20db Boost fürs Mikro.Direct X ist aber installiern und der aktuelle Treiber auch.Meine Soundkarte is ne Terratec Aureon PCI 5.1.Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir helfen thx schonma k3nNy!


----------

